# هام جدا:هل يوجد damper لتقليل الاهتزازات في مضخات الطرد المركزي



## هاجر محمد حسانين (12 يناير 2010)

السادة المشرفين والأعضاء ارجو مساعدتى للاهمية 
عندى سؤال خاص بالطلمبات الرأسية "طاردة مركزية" 
السؤال هو هل يوجد damper لتقليل الاهتزازات عند تثبيت الطلمبة على قاعدة خرسانية ولو وجد اين يوجد وياريت مثال او صورة للتوضيح
السؤال الثانى اذا كان ناقل الحركة بين المحرك والطلمبة هو عامود كردان والمسافة الرأسية تساوى 4.10 متر هل من الجائز ان يكون عامود الكردان وصلة واحدة أو اكثر من وصلة ولا الاتنين ينفعوا وانهو بيكون الافضل وما هى الاعتبارات التى تؤخذ عند اختيار عامود الكردان
الطلمبات 500 لتر ثانية وعدد اللفات 1500 rpm 
اسفة للاطالة وشكرا


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (12 يناير 2010)

اية يا جماعة فين الردود


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (12 يناير 2010)

لية كدة مفيش حد يقدر يساعدنى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 يناير 2010)

> السؤال هو هل يوجد damper لتقليل الاهتزازات عند تثبيت الطلمبة على قاعدة خرسانية ولو وجد اين يوجد وياريت مثال او صورة للتوضيح


طبعا يوجدdamperلاى نظام ميكانيكى يهتز 

vibration isolation

الصور اهى بتوضح تركيب المضخة معvibration isolator


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس حسن
بس من فضلك هو انا عندى الطلمبة رأسية مش أفقية فهل ال damper بيكون موجود ولا مش موجود ولا ممكن الاحتمالين
يعنى لازم وجودة ولا اية ياريت الرد ضرورى من فضلك لانى محتاجة اعرف للاهمية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 يناير 2010)

> بس من فضلك هو انا عندى الطلمبة رأسية مش أفقية فهل ال damper بيكون موجود ولا مش موجود ولا ممكن الاحتمالين
> يعنى لازم وجودة ولا اية ياريت الرد ضرورى من فضلك لانى محتاجة اعرف للاهمية


الdamperموجود طبعا بلا شك فى كل الحالات لتقليل الاهتزازات قدرالامكان 

لكن

الاهتزاز الناتج من الراسى بيبقى اكبر من الافقى ب حوالى مرتين و نصف
الموضوع كلة هيفرق فى تصميم الdamper فقط
و طبعا هيبقى مكلف اكتر من الhorizontal pump


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 يناير 2010)

يعنى عامة الdamperمش هتفرق معاة المضخة تبقى راسية ولا افقية
اللى هيفرق هو الاهتزاز الناتج و المعروف ان الاهتزاز الناتج من الراسى بيبقى اكتر من ال الافقى لان المساحة بتقل فاقوة المؤثرة بتكون اكبر و بالتالى الاهتزاز بيكبر و بالتالى هيبقى تصميم الdamperاصعب 
بس


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (13 يناير 2010)

يعنى افهم من كدة ان لازم وجود ال damper ولكنة مكلف 
ممكن يا باشمهندس صور او مثال للافادة


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (13 يناير 2010)

يا باشمهندس ايمن حضرتك مرة قلت ان الاهتزاز الناتج من الافقى اكبر من الرأسى وبعدين قلت العكس ممكن التوضيح اكثر وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 يناير 2010)

طبعا يلزم وجودة او حسب التطبيق المستخدم
صور من هنا ص 41 و 42


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 يناير 2010)

> يا باشمهندس ايمن حضرتك مرة قلت ان الاهتزاز الناتج من الافقى اكبر من الرأسى وبعدين قلت العكس ممكن التوضيح اكثر وشكرا


عدلتها خلاص الراسى اكبر و التوضيح اهو 


> ان الاهتزاز الناتج من الراسى بيبقى اكتر من ال الافقى لان المساحة بتقل فاقوة المؤثرة بتكون اكبر و بالتالى الاهتزاز بيكبر و بالتالى هيبقى تصميم الdamperاصعب
> بس


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز ليس من الضروري استخدام مخمدات الاهتزاز في المضخات العمودية وعلى سبيل المثال في محطتنا الكهرومائية يوجد لدينا اكثر من 30 مضخة عمودية مختلفة الاحجام والاستخدام قسم منها لضخ الماء والقسم الاخر للزيت ولا واحدة منها يوجد فيها مخمد على العكس من المضخات الافقية فيحبذ استخدام المخمدات.
اما بالنسبة لكون الاهتزاز في الافقي اقل من العمودي فهو ليس بقاعدة ثابتة وانما يعتمد على المضخة نفسها فانا اعمل مهندس فحص ولدي اعمال مراقبة مستوى الاهتزاز وغالبا ماتكون العمودية اقل بكثير من الافقية؟؟؟
الامر يعتمد على عدم الموازنة او انحراف المحاور وليس قاعدة ثابتة.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يناير 2010)

اهلا بيك مهندس بشار 
حضرتك لو لاحظت كلامى :


> طبعا يلزم وجودة او حسب التطبيق المستخدم


قلت حسب التطبيق المستخدم
يعنى فية تطبيقات كتير بحتاج انى اقلل الاهتزاز بقدر الامكان و لهذا بستخدم الخامدو فية تطبيقات اخرى لأ



> ولا واحدة منها يوجد فيها مخمد على العكس من المضخات الافقية فيحبذ استخدام المخمدات.



حضرتك لو هنتكلم عن الصح و المفروض اللى يحصل فى التصميم لازم يبقى فية مخمدات 

على الاقل عشان تقلل من noise و الاهم و انها تحمى المضخة من مخاطر كثيرة زى كسر ال bearing,shaft,impeller
كل الاجزاء دى ممكن يحصلها crack or failureبسبب الاهتزاز لو زاد او حتى لو الاهتزاز بسيط
و اى ماكينة خاصة لو بتشتغل على سرعات عالية و مفيهاش خامد مشاكلها و اعطالها بتبقى كتيرة جداا


----------



## عمراياد (15 يناير 2010)

http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/02-html/2-09.html


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز شكرا على المتابعة
ولكن لو لاحظت حضرتك انه الاخ كان سواله محدد وهو مضخة تدور بسرعةr.p.m 1500 وتصريف ماء يصل الى 500 lit\sec 
وان المضخة هي من نوع Centerfugal pump وفي هذا النوع من النادر استخدام مخمدات الاهتزاز.
وان المضخات العمودية التي يتم استخدام المخمدات فيها بصراحة وعن خبرة لغاية الان هي قليلة جدا في التطبيقات الصناعية كونها تكون خاصة التصنيع وتحتاج الى special foundation design الامر الذي يجعل سعرها مكلفا ولايتم استخدامها الا بعد تقييم الفوائد المرجوه منها.
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الاهتزاز والصوت فانه عند ارتفاع الاهتزاز في المضخات العمودية ليس من الضروري ان يرتفع الصوت . اذ ان موضوع الصوت وعلاقتة بالمخمدات يستخدم غالبا في اضاغطات الهواء وغيرها من المنظومات الافقية والتي تحتوي على كتل كبيرة ومستويات اهتزاز عالي.
ولايحصل صوت في المضخة الا بعد حصول انحراف في محور الدورانmissalignment الامر الذي نادرا مايحصل كون مراقبة الاهتزاز غالبا مايتم عن طريقها الاكتشاف المبكر للاعطال في المحامل او الامبلر. 

وللمعلومات فيوجد جدول للمستويات المقبولة للاهتزاز وان اهتزاز المضخات التي يتكلم عنها الاخ يصل الى
حدود 0.20mm/sec وهي مستويات اهتزاز لاتستحق ابدا وضع مخمدات اذا ماتمت مقارنة الكلفة من وراء وضعها.

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير لك اخي العزيز

بشار الراوي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يناير 2010)

> وان المضخة هي من نوع centerfugal pump وفي هذا النوع من النادر استخدام مخمدات الاهتزاز.



الاخ عمر اياد قام باضافة رابط و دة اللى فية


> subject : Centrifugal pump vibration readings 2-9
> 
> it 's necessary to be concerned about vibration because it has a major affect on the performance of your pump. At least six components are seriously affected by vibration :
> the life of the mechanical seal is directly related to shaft movement. vibration can cause carbon face chipping and seal face opening. Drive lugs will wear, and metal bellows seals will fatigue. In some instances, the shaft movement can cause the rotating seal components to contact the inside of the stuffing box, or some other stationary object, causing the seal faces to open and allowing solids to penetrate between the lapped faces. Vibration is also a major cause of set screws becoming loose and slipping on the shaft, causing the lapped seal faces to open..
> ...



حضرتك مهندس بشار خبرتك اكتر منى فى المجال دة بما انك بتعمل مهندس فحص 
بس دى المعلومات اللى عندى
شكرا لك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ ايمن

كل الشكر لك ولتفاعلك الجيد مع الموضع وعلى العكس فانت تملك معلومات جيدة واتمنى لك التوفيق .
ومشاركة الاخ عمر ممتازة وتعطي توصيف عام لتاثير الاهتزاز على عمل المضخات وايضا تعطي طرق معالجة هذا النوع من الاهتزاز Mechanical Problem Solutionsوهي مقالة جيدة وتفيد الاخ السائل كونها تقدم حلولا للمشاكل الخاصة بالاهتزاز.

مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع

اخوكم 
بشار الراوي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يناير 2010)

> الاخ ايمن
> 
> كل الشكر لك ولتفاعلك الجيد مع الموضع


شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
بس المهندس بشار لو سمحت اية هى جداول ال viberation المسموح بها ياريت يا باشمهندس تدلنى عليها
وسؤال كمان اية هو الجهاز اللى ممكن اقيس بية ال viberation ياريت يا باشمهندس تفيدنى لانى لسة اول مشروع ليا اسلمة وخبرتى قليلة وبالنسبة للموضوع هو محطة رفع صرف صحى


----------



## عمراياد (16 يناير 2010)

هاجر محمد حسانين قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير
> بس المهندس بشار لو سمحت اية هى جداول ال viberation المسموح بها ياريت يا باشمهندس تدلنى عليها
> وسؤال كمان اية هو الجهاز اللى ممكن اقيس بية ال viberation ياريت يا باشمهندس تفيدنى لانى لسة اول مشروع ليا اسلمة وخبرتى قليلة وبالنسبة للموضوع هو محطة رفع صرف صحى


 

http://personal.cityu.edu.hk/~bsapplec/vibratio2.htm

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90367.html


بالتوفيق


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (17 يناير 2010)

*جدول مستوى الاهتزاز المقبول*

بس المهندس بشار لو سمحت اية هى جداول ال viberation المسموح بها ياريت يا باشمهندس اية هو الجهاز اللى ممكن اقيس بية ال viberation 

الاخت هاجر

في المرفق جدول بمستوى الاهتزاز المقبول صناعيا
اما بالنسبة لاجهزة قياس الاهتزاز فتوجد شركات عديدة تصنع هذه الاجهزة ولكونك من المبتدئين انصح بشراء اجهزة تسمى data collector وهي تقيس فقط مستوى شدة الاهتزاز لكونها بسيطة العمل ورخيصة يصل سعر التايواني منها الى 200 دولار امريكي
وفي ادناه موقع توضح الاجهزة وهو من المواقع التي دائما ماارجع اليها لمعرفة اخر الاجهزة المتوفرة عالميا
http://www.reliabilitydirectstore.com/Vibration-Meters-s/55.htm


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## الأسكندراني (20 يناير 2010)

يوجد أنواع مختلفة من الDampersمنها ما يقوم بتصنيعها مصانع الكاوتشوك يمكن معرفة الأحمال والاهتزازات من خلال المنتج وهذه بعض المواقع ولكن يمكنك الوصول لمنتجين محليين مثل مصانع منتجات الكاوتش
http://www.sdp-si.com/eStore/CoverPg/Vibration.htm
http://www.vibrationiso.com/html/prod1.htm


----------



## رحمن الله (20 يناير 2010)

ارجو من الساده مهندسي الميكانيكا شرح طريقة عمل alignment لمضخه طارده مركزيه وياريت لو مدعم ببعض الصور ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## medo_az (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على الافادة


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى
وسؤال الاخ جميل عن طريقة ال alignment ياريت اللى عندة معلومات يفيدنا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (21 يناير 2010)

نقاش جميل ونافع


----------



## محيط (22 يناير 2010)

هاجر محمد حسانين قال:


> بارك الله فيكم اخوانى
> وسؤال الاخ جميل عن طريقة ال alignment ياريت اللى عندة معلومات يفيدنا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

بالنسبة للإهتزازات فهذا الجدول يوضح المستويات المقبولة

http://www.monarchserver.com/Applying%20Examiner.pdf

علما بأن الايزو قسم الماكينات إلى classes وفقا لحجمها . وقسمها ايضا وفقا للحالة
فالماكينة الجديدة " acceptance test " لها Tolerance يختلف عن الماكينة الموجودة في الخدمة لسنوات .

وليس هناك فرق كبير في الإهتزاز بين الماكينة الأفقية والرأسية حيث لم يتعرض الأيزو لهذه النقطة وليس صحيحا ما ذكره أخانا جزاه الله خيرا أن هناك فرقا كبيرا بين الوضع الرأسي والأفقي . فالفرق يكمن في مكان تأثير قوى الإهتزازات واتجاهاتها المختلفة
فعوضا عن ظهور بعض المشاكل في الاتجاه ال radial قد تظهر في ال axial
..

من المعروف ان مشكلة مثل ال unbalance تظهر على ال spectrum في ال radial directions

أما على سبيل المثال فال misalignment . يكون واضحا في الإتجاه ال axial
..

ويمكن التفريق بينهما بسهولة عن طريق قياس ال phase

فلكل منهما نتائج مختلفة .
...

وللإجابة عن سؤال ال alignment

فيتوقف على نوع ال Misalignment 
هناك نوعان
offset
و
anguler

والأول متعلق بالمحاذاة في المستوى
أما الثاني فمتعلق ب " الميل" أو زاوية المحاذاة

وهناك ما يعرف بال RAUGH ALIGNMENT .. أي المحاذاة عن طريق النظر واستخدام الأدوات البسيطة كميزان المياة أو ال FILLER 
و في حال وجود MISALIGNMENT كبير .. يتم عمل RA قبل الشروع في أي من طرق المحاذاة المعروفة


ولل alignment عدة طرق . أشهرها
1- DIAL INDICATOR
2- LASER ALIGNMENT

والثانية أكثر دقة واحترافية لأن البرنامج المصاحب يعطي بدقة قيم ال "SHIMS" المراد تركيبها بأجزاء من الملي في كل موضع . سواء بالإضافة أو الإزالة

ولل ALIGNMENT علاقة مباشرة بمعدل استهلاك الطاقة . فالمحاذاة السليمة توفر من 2 - 17 % من الطاقة بخلاف الحفاظ على الأجزاء الدوارة من النحر والتآكل والكسور .

ومنذ أيام قليلة كان هناك مشكلة في محطة الشحن للبترول الخام الخاصة بالصحراء الغربية بمصر والتي تنقل لميناء الحمراء . وكانت المشكلة تتلخص في ال ALIGNMENT ولله الحمد تم حلها . وبعد وصول الاهتزازات TO 9 MM/S --- REACHED 3 MM/S

وتتفاوت السماحية للمحاذاة وفق التطبيق المستخدم من سعة الموتور وسرعة الدوران . وفي الغالب تكون جزء من المائة من الملليمتر.

واشهر وأفضل أجهزة المحاذاة بالليزر

HAMAR
CSI
PROOF TECHNIQUE


----------



## سفيان الراوي (25 مارس 2010)

هل احد يعرف المعدلات التي تستخدم alignment anguler او offset


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (25 مارس 2010)

من الممكن عمل absorber


----------

